

Sniffing images in 350 lines of C - csantini
http://theorymatters.wordpress.com/2010/01/23/sniffing-images-in-300-lines/
Uses the Boyer-Moore algorithm to retrive the starting/ending bytes of JPEG images
======
jws
Nicely done. I notice the author used _uthash_. I can't say enough good things
about that software. When you find yourself in C and missing the keyed lookup
data structures of higher level languages, reach for uthash.

If you are more interested in the result than the process, _aptitude install
driftnet_.

